# Pics of Common Tank Busters



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

RTC









Clown Knife









Arrowana









Feel free to add your own...

--Dan


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn that arrow is huge, thats a arapaimia gigas right?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> damn that arrow is huge, thats a arapaimia gigas right?
> [snapback]1112445[/snapback]​


Arapaima and arrowana are two different fish, can't tell because the picture is blurry but I don't think that's an Arapaima


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > damn that arrow is huge, thats a arapaimia gigas right?
> ...


arapaimia is a species of arrowanna to my knowledge, i dont know any arrows that get that big. the biggest is silver and that only gets 3', not 10'


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

arapaima and arowanas are both in the 'bony tongue' family, but both are in seperate sub-families.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> arapaima and arowanas are both in the 'bony tongue' family, but both are in seperate sub-families.
> [snapback]1112573[/snapback]​


yeah it doeznt really look like a arapaimia, but that was the only thing i could think of that would get that big and would be in there arrow family


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Arowana belong to the Osteoglossidae family, and Arapaima belong to the Arapaimidae family, saying "Arapaima is a species of arowana" is like saying Pacu are a species of Piranha, which they obviously aren't.

The picture very well could be an arapaima, but the head is so overexposed you can't really see sh*t


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Yes just about to point that out Hyphen,, and elTwicho.

Araipima and Arowana are two seperate fish, Araipima get pretty large,,, but are not found as common as Arowana in the home aquarium.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that picture is of a pima not an arowana.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > damn that arrow is huge, thats a arapaimia gigas right?
> ...


what do you mean you cant tell? it's not everyday you see a 10'+ arrowana now is it?









yes, that is a gigas


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great fish, especially the RTC is very impressive. Definately my all time favourite









The fish on the last pic is a Arapaima Gigas for sure


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that third pic is a Arapaima gigas.....ive seen it on another thread about overcrowded tanks or sumthin


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah guys i thought it was one of those. just think, that fish looks round 8', and they get almost 2x bigger, ive heard quotes of around 15'!!! how would they reel in that fish if they caught it, it would pull them down wit it


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That last picture is most definately A. gigas.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

Tibs said:


> yeah guys i thought it was one of those. just think, that fish looks round 8', and they get almost 2x bigger, ive heard quotes of around 15'!!! how would they reel in that fish if they caught it, it would pull them down wit it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and then it would eat you


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no TSNs?!?

here is a pic of my old one, but it is no where close to being able to bust a tank...at these sizes atleast.

Just a baby...
View attachment 69461

A month later...
View attachment 69462

2 Months after that...
View attachment 69463

View attachment 69464


----------

